# hydraulics



## Bob Lamontagne (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi
I have a mahindra 3510 2005
My hydraulics will not work for my implements.
They will not go up or down
My bucket works fine
Any help
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If your draft lever is properly positioned, it may be the lift cylinder seals are out.


----------

